# Real Raketa 24H World time? + other questions



## watchlover5532 (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

I recently bought this vintage Raketa 24H World time zones (export edition) in great condition from the web. I don't see these export editions very often and therefor paid kind of a premium price. However I didn't had the time to research it's authenticity, so I took a gamble. I am still not 100% sure. I see a lot of variations of the 24H Raketa's and the only thing that comforts me is that I find mine in the on-line watch collections of some 'semi-professional' watch collectors (still no guarantee though).

What do ya guys think?

Other questions:
a) Is there a list with serial numbers available to date the watch? If not which period could this watch be fabricated?
b) What's up with the cities on the inner bezel which represent the different time zones? Isn't Rio d. Janeiro and Buenos Aires in the same time zone? Ditto for Dakar and Reykjavik (and Londen when not on DST). Ditto for Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky and Wellington. Were these cities on different time zones 30-40 years ago?
c) How about the time difference between London and Moscow which is 2 hours on the watch. I know that Moscow was on GMT+3 till 1982, so the only logical reason is that Raketa used London summer time (DST) which is GMT+1. Or did Vodka had it's effect on the craftmanship of the watchmaker?

Questions, questions, questions....but no answer.


----------



## miamisurfer (Apr 17, 2011)

i know the london moscow time zone difference is common. i think one of the designers must have made a mistake or maybe they designed it at certain time of the year. nothing about the watch looks fake to me. post pictures of the movement, they might help with dating the watch


----------



## watchlover5532 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. I haven't got the watch yet. I will post movement pictures once I received it.

Meanwhile I have found a reliable source...the 1989 Raketa export catalogue! The watch shows the cities in Cyrillic, but apart from that everything looks fine to me!

But I still don't get the time zone classification. It keeps me thinking...


----------



## pete.boardman (Jun 30, 2007)

Perhaps someone has written about the various versions of the Raketa world time zones. Here's my battered old Raketa for comparison:


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

hi guys could you refresh me....how would you know the time of certain places just by looking at the watch? i like 24hrs watch its easy to know the time just by looking at it but knowing what time a certain cities is??????? confuse!


----------



## pete.boardman (Jun 30, 2007)

gerryoris said:


> hi guys could you refresh me....how would you know the time of certain places just by looking at the watch? i like 24hrs watch its easy to know the time just by looking at it but knowing what time a certain cities is??????? confuse!


In my picture above, it's nearly 03:00 in Honolulu, because the hour hand is pointing to Honolulu. Now find London - it's near the 13:00 Mark on the dial. Conclusion: London is 10 hours ahead of Honolulu. (obviously, there's the possibility that one or both cities are suffering from daylight savings time.)

On the Raketa, you move the ring around the dial, so that your location matches the current time. then you can read off the time for other cities.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

oh i see so its also easy to know the other cities time thanks pete.boardman


----------



## talete76 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hallo! If you are still interested in your watch (I know that your post was two years ago...) I can say that your watch it's really made in URSS before 1991 beacuse in the dial you see Sverdlovskbut that is name of the city of Yekaterinburg from 1924 to 1991.
In all soviet era watches there isn't Екатеринбург (Ekaterinburg) like in watches made after 1991 with the words "made in Russia" not "made in urss/cccp".
To make simply found the time zone where you are going to I did a little world map with all the raketa cities ... if you want it in a deep resolution write me!


----------

